# online 457 visa application - supporting documents



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Im probably going to sound really thick here but if i apply for the 457 online, i scan and upload my supporting documents right?!?

What do i do with the passport sized photos that are required? do these get sent over by post or scanned too? sorry!!!

Do all the documents require certifying, given that you are scanning the originals???

thanks for your time folks


----------



## tippthecat (Sep 19, 2010)

wattsbug said:


> Im probably going to sound really thick here but if i apply for the 457 online, i scan and upload my supporting documents right?!?
> 
> What do i do with the passport sized photos that are required? do these get sent over by post or scanned too? sorry!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there 
we got a comm of oaths to sign docs i.e both application forms....we signed the kids passport photo's and our own.... no need to get them to sign doc i.e copy of passports, garda vetting ,c.v or health care letter. 

we scanned everything and sent via email, we didnt scan photo's, then we sent hard copies with passport photo's in post.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm also planning to apply my visa online. Did i get it right?

Do i still need the certifying copies of the original?

what copy do i need to attached in my online applicaiton, the original or the certified true copy? :confused2:


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

any help from the members? thanks


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

When we lodge our 457, we attached colour scans of originals (we did not have it certified) but for black and white documents, we had it certified. However, we our CO emailed and requested for certified copies of our passports and birth certificates. I don't knowwhy he only asked for these two documents to be certified while the rest were only original colour scans.


----------

